
Facebook Knows How to Track You Using the Dust on Your Camera Lens - em3rgent0rdr
https://gizmodo.com/facebook-knows-how-to-track-you-using-the-dust-on-your-1821030620
======
newscracker
When it comes to Facebook, I don't really trust its statements when it says"
"this is not something we do". Facebook, in my books, is deeply trust
deficient.

Whenever I read something new (like this article), I assume that Facebook will
do it now or sometime in the future (it doesn't have to and isn't certainly
going to announce when it's using or implementing its patents). I don't think
I'd ever go back to using the Facebook app, and will manage to use the browser
interface with the precautions I take.

------
aiCeivi9
Can anyone recommend a software to remove such damage (dirty spot on lens)
from a large set of photos?

~~~
Jaruzel
I would think a slight 'Soften' followed by a 'Sharpen' would obscure the dust
particles enough without overly ruining the photo.

------
anotheryou
too much work now, but once AI is trained to find friends, it might also find
dust-spek patterns.

